# HMI Server und Clients einrichten



## MacDeath (29 Oktober 2007)

Hallo sps freunde,
ich möchte mit mehreren PC und WinCC felx auf meine steuerung 314DP zugreifen um zubeobachten und zu bedienen. da ich aber mit X-rechnern über LAN zugreifen möchte stellt sich mir die frage der günstigsten realisierung ( sprich am besten keine IT baugruppe kaufen, wenns möglich wäre ).
Ich dachte an einen "HMI-Server" der mit der S7-300 über MPI verbunden ist, da diese ja eh für programieren benutzt wird.  Sprich einen´stinknormalen rechner per MPI dran und per integrierten netzwerkkarte ab zum HUB....
habe bis schonerfolgreich ein Testprojekt erstellt und es läuft runtime über MPI (Hardware: Runtime und CP5611). soweit so gut. die einfachste möglichkeit wäe ja jetzt zu sagen: man nehme ein proggi like VNC oder pcAnywhere und loggt sich mit mehreren usern ruhig gleichzeitig ein....geht auch... nur kann der andere ja immer sehen was der andere guckt macht und tut und hauptproblematik 2 user können sich nicht unabhängig von ein ander verschiedene Bilder ansehen und bedienen. 

Meine Fragen zu diesem Thema wären da:
1. Wie richte ich den "server-PC" der mit MPI verbundebn ist als server ein? (HMI-Station oder PC-Station? was ist der unterschied? )
2. Wie würde die Hardware konfiguration aussehen ? zu runtime und dem CP5611 noch ein HMI IE? und wie dann konfigurieren/Verbindungen einstellen? mit Sm@artServer?  
3. Wie müssen dann die clients projektiert werden? 
4. ist eine MPI schnittstelle zwischen der S7-300 und dem server rechner sinnvoll (schnell genug)? oder doch besser in eine PCI karte für PROFIBUS investieren?
---> es geht um eine kleine hausautomatisierung, keine industrieanlage. 
gedacht ist es so: eine s7-300 IM Schaltschrank über profibus zu "WAGO-ET's" (weil billiger) auf jeder etage für eingänge und eine im Schaltschrank für ausgänge. dann das Highlight--> Ein fest instalierte touchpanel im Wohnzimmer und im 1 OG zum steuern und beobachten (aber auch hier keine teueren Siemens panles, sondern XP-Panels-PC's)
sowie zugang von jedem rechner im haus der am LAN ist.

Bin für alles offen und für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## MacDeath (29 Oktober 2007)

hat den niemand eine idee. habe heute mal nach einet ethernet CP beim großen auktionshaus geguckt... über 500€. für ein privat anwender ein bisschen happig. selbst wenn man sich für so eine enscheiden würde stellt sich mir die frage, ob ich auch damit auch die CPU erstmalig programieren kann.  weil ich kein PC-MPI adapter habe (wie gesagt kosten günstig).
aber einfach die CP an die CPU stecken und sie dann darüber errichen, ohne das sie was vom cp weiß????


----------



## GobotheHero (30 Oktober 2007)

Hi!
Du kannst die Geräte schon mit der Sm@rt Technologie verbinden =)
Das geht über Ethernet.
Musst du mal in WinCC nachlesen.

Ich würde aber einfach alle an den MPI-Bus hängen. Und jede Projektierung auf die gleichen Variablen zugreifen lassen. Das Funktioniert und beißt sich nicht. Es "beißt" sich nur dann, wenn beide das gleiche machen wollen. Und dann sieht man einfach das die Variable sich nicht verändert, oder nicht gewünscht verändert.
Der MPI-Bus ist mittlerweile auch recht schnell geworden. Ich würde aber nicht über 1,5MBit/s hinaus gehen.

Du kannst natürlich auch immer einen Speicherbereich für jede Visu nehmen und dann evtl. Überschneidungen im Programm managen.

Gobo


----------



## MacDeath (30 Oktober 2007)

hallo Gobo, 
das problem dabei ist aber das ich ja von jeden rechner im LAN aus RT starten will und über ethernet zugriff haben möchte....bei MPI müsste ich doch jeden rechner mit einem teuren PC-Adapter ausstatten und zusetzlich ein MPI Netz durch Haus legen müsste...(verbesser mich wenn es nicht so ist). 
Das mit den Sm@rt kompnenten hört sich gut an. werd ich mal versuchen.

also versteh ich das richtig, das meine idee zur struktur funktioniert:
1 rechner über PC-Adapter an die MPI schnittstelle zum programieren & als WinCC server. dort eine RunTime mit Sm@rt Server laufen lassen und von dort aus über die rechner interne LAN schnittstelle zum HUB. dort können dann alle rechner mit einer Runtime draufzugreifen (einer z.B als Panel-PC dauerbetrieb in der Wohnzimmerwand.)

Wenn das funktioniert und du sagst, dass die verbindung vom rechner zur steuerung über MPI schnell genug ist, wäre ja super. -->keine teure CP-Baugruppe für Ethernet und nur einen PC-Adapter und gut. 

Jetzt stellt sich nur die frage wie man das genau projektiert?

ne RT verbindung vom rechner über MPI is ja weniger das problem (nur ob man hierfür eine HMI-Station oder eine PC-Station wählen muss?)
man nehme in der HW-Konfig runtime und den CP-5611 für den PC-Adapter an die MPI-Schnittstelle (is doch richtig oder?)
nach der logik her müsste ich dann aber noch eine HMI IE schnittstelle einfügen und den sm@artserver starten...oder nicht?

zum schluss auf den bedien rechnern ne RT mit HMI IE, die dann auf den rechner zugreifen, der mit MPI an die steuerung angeschlossen sind....
in WinCC der bedienPC's kann ich aber bei verbindung unter ethernet nur die IP der steuerung eingeben!!! is das dann egal ob ich hier dann die ip des rechners angebe, der über an MPI an die S7 angeschlossen ist???


----------



## volker (30 Oktober 2007)

wenn du das runtimeprojekt des pc mit der mpi schnittstelle als opc server laufen lässt, kannst du die anderen als opc client laufen lassen. die clients können dann auf die variablen des opc-servers zugreifen.


----------



## MacDeath (30 Oktober 2007)

hallo,
danke für deinen tipp. bei der programierung sieht das gut aus..muss es nur noch mal testen (werde rückmeldung geben).
reicht es wenn ich in den geräteeinstellungen OPC-Server aktivire oder muss in der HW-Konfig aujch ein OPC Server rein??

und wie kann ich gewährleisten das dann kein anderer auf den OPC server zugreift, also nur bestimmte rechnerbrechtigt sind?

danke nochmals für deine bemühungen.
gruß Mac


----------



## volker (30 Oktober 2007)

1. geräteeinstellung sollte reichen.


> ...und wie kann ich gewährleisten das dann kein anderer auf den OPC server zugreift, also nur bestimmte rechnerbrechtigt sind?


um zugriffsberechtigungen musste mich in dem zusammenhang noch nie kümmern. 

habe das bisher nur an meiner eigenen steuerung genutzt.
da sieht das so aus:
steuerung ist eine s5-ag103. daran hängt über einen tty-wandler ein pc auf dem eine protool runtime (als opc-server) läuft. der pc hängt, wie üblich, über einem switch in meinem netz. ich knn nun auf jedem pc der im netz hängt eine clientversion des hauptprojekts staren und habe im grossen und ganzen die gleiche oberfläche wie im server-projekt.
kurven funktionieren allerdings nicht so ohne weiteres.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (30 Oktober 2007)

*mpi adapter...*

ein mpi adapter ist doch auch nicht wirklich günstig oder????

kannst auch einen netlink, oder netlink pro verwenden.

u es muss nur eine flexible visu verbindung zur steuerung haben, die restlichen können die variablen der anderen nutzen. (glaub smartaccess heist das)(IST GLAUB EIN OPC SERVER)


----------



## MacDeath (31 Oktober 2007)

habe mir mal den netlink angeschaut - hört sich gut an. Nur leider kann man kein preis beim hersteller sehen.
also versteh ich das rcihtig da sich mit dem netlink eth z.B vom jedem PC aus programmieren kann und das da ein OPC server drin ist, so das ich dann von jeden rechner mit RT aus alle steuern und visualisieren kann?

muss man dann alle  variablen in dem server bereitstellen? oder wie funktioniert das?


----------



## GobotheHero (3 November 2007)

Hm =)
Ich wusste ja nicht das Kosten eine Rolle spielen ...
Ob man die PC´s mit WinCCflex über Ethernet zu Kommunikation mit der SPS bewegen kann, kann ich gerade nicht sagen.
Ich glaube eine MPI-Verbindung mit dem OPC-Server und von da aus dann über Ethernet weiter.
Also, wenn es bei dir um Geld geht würde ich mir eine freie Visualisierung suchen oder selber mit Libnodave programmieren.
Bei Siemens kostet das Programmiertool, die Runtime mit Variablenfreischaltung, Sm@rt muss auch gekauft werden, die Adapter kosten und die zusätzliche Busleitung.
Wenn ich was eigenes machen würde, würde ich wohl Linux-Clients nehmen, einen Netlink-Pro [(obwohl ich nicht weis ob der Stabil läuft) Preis steht irgendwo auf der HP].

Gobo


----------



## funkdoc (3 November 2007)

hi, was jetzt wirklich günstiger ist kann ich dir ned sagen.

ein paar tips sind ja schon gekommen.

ich habe das ganze in meiner hütte aber anders gelöst.

profinet cpu 317 pn/dp mit rj45 schnittstelle. hängt direkt an einem dlink desktop gigabit switch der mir alle lan rechner verbindet. visu und step7 kann von jeden rechner im lan erfolgreich ausgeführt werden. zum gleichzeitigen gucken sollen aber dementsprechend genügend "beobachter" projektiert sein. mit dem sm@rt server und dem sm@rt acces lässt sich das ganze theater auch übers internet per webbrowser erreichen (DSL router hängt auch am switch). eine möglichkeuit wäre einen DynDNS dienst zu verwenden, natürlich nur mit maximaler absicherung gegen aussen.

grüsse


----------



## MacDeath (3 November 2007)

Ein NetLink-Pro ÉTH mit OPC server kostet rund rund 850€. Wenn man über legt, dass son PC adapter schon ne menge kostet is der wohl günstig.  aber vielleicht ist es doch am besten sofort eine PN Cpu zu holen. die könnte ich doch an einen HUB anschließen und fertig oder seh ich das falsch. so könnte ich doch praktisch von jedem rechner aus programieren und mit RT viesualisieren und steuern oder seh ich das fasch? die kostet zwar aber danach  ist ruhe.


----------



## funkdoc (3 November 2007)

die fragen die du da stellst hab ich schon im vorigen post beantwortet.

such einfach mal öfter (alle 2-3 wochen) bei ebay.

ich finde das ist die praktischste lösung. vergiss die adapter und mpi kacke. nur noch mehr potentielle fehlerquellen einbauen.... das kann doch keine dauerhafte lösung sein.
ethernet wird bald standard sein.

grüsse


----------



## MacDeath (3 November 2007)

@funkdoc

danke für den Tipp. Ich denke du hast recht. So ist es wahrscheinlich am unkomplziertesten. Und genau so habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt. 
Habe ich das denn richtig verstanden, das du auch so wie ich das vorhabe für zu hause, sprich für dein haus haus hast?
Darf ich fragen für was du deine 317er PN erstanden hast?

und könnest du mir mir vielleicht ein paar archivierte programmierungen zum beispeil schicken....da ist bestimmt was interessantes dabei.


beabsichtige die vollautomatisierung: von rolladen über heizung, licht (Phasenanschnittssteuerung über 0-10V zwecks dimmung), alarm, makiese etc.

ich wäre die sehr dankbar.
ein pic von deinem schaltschrank oder noch ein paar tipps zu deinen verwendeten lastbauteilen wäre sensationell.

Gruß Mac


----------



## funkdoc (3 November 2007)

> Darf ich fragen für was du deine 317er PN erstanden hast?


hab sie mir schenken lassen



> und könnest du mir mir vielleicht ein paar archivierte programmierungen zum beispeil schicken....da ist bestimmt was interessantes dabei.


natürlich. aber mein ganzes programm zeig ich nicht her!
wenn du fragen hast, kannst du sie ja hier posten.

interessant könnte für dich die phasenanschnittsteuerung sein, mittelwertbildung der temperatur bei einer einstellbaren aktualisierungszeit, usw.

sag einfach konkret wie du was machen willst vllt kann ich dir oder jemad anderer  ein paar tips geben

hier cpu







hier meine 0...10V phasenschnittstrg.






hier sitop USV gegen netzausfall


----------



## MacDeath (3 November 2007)

dann bis du praktisch mein vorbild, was meine sps träume schon verwirklicht hat. ;-)

1.
fürs dimmen habe ich mal bei oscat nen baustein gefunden. der war super. jetzt müsste ich mir nur noch passenden hardware suchen - sprich einen phasenanschnittssteuereung die sich über 0-10V steuern lässt. nur da was zu finden ist schwierig. leider kann ich auf den bild schlecht erkennen was du dafür genommen hast. finden tut man im internet wenig...leider

2.
laststromkreis:
hier ist das problem das ich keine schütze will, wegwn verschleiß und schromverbrauch. also dachte ich an optokoppler. aber welche zu finden ansteuerung 24V ok - dann aber 16A~ lastseitig..... oh je. 
Hoffe deswegen auf tipps und erfahrungen von sps freunden die sich auch ihr privates sps häuschen realisiert haben. 

3. Heizung
mit dem thema hab ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt. habe weder hardware dazu gefunden, noch irgendwelche regelbausteine ...geschweige denn wie ich das realisiere...
vorgestellt hab ichs mir so: so ein standartheizköperthermostat müsste es doch mit 0-10V ansteuerung geben(hoffe ich mal - gefunden habe ich noch keins), zwecks einzelraum regelung. in jededen raum ein PT100 und einen außen fühler; und dann frei dach den motto: volle kontrolle und regelung über die sps bzw. die visualisierung ( einzelraumreglung gesamtregelung.. zeit etc. ) also ich stell ein wohnzimmer 21C....fertig als highlight: fenster ne bestimmte zeit auf --> heizung aus.

Die fensterkontakte sollen sowohl in die heizung als auch in eine alarm funktion eingehen.

4. Allgemein
USV brauchte ich nicht. ich seh das so. es handelt sich hier um ein kleines privates häuschen...keine industrie anlage...fällt der strom aus, brauch ich keine steuerung wenn ich keine spannung für die last habe. 

5. ein und ausgänge:
da sie siemens baugruppen schweine teuer sind dachte ich an einen WAGO DP-Slave auf jeder etage. Jetzt die berechtigte frage. warum nicht sofort ein wago conroller: weil ich von CodeSYS keine ahnung habe und ich als herz des hauses lieber siemens hätte....

tja so siehts aus. wie du siehst steh ich nocih ganz am anfang möchte alle s erst mal testen, bevors losgeht: hardware & programme.
und jetzt brauch ich fast jeden tipp, den ich bekommen kann - in sachen hardware und programmen. 
Nurleider gibt es nicht viele, die so elektro & sps wahnsinnig sind  wie ich.
für einen privat haushalt ....lach....ich finds einfach nur super...


----------



## funkdoc (3 November 2007)

alles realisierbar...

nur hardware kosten für privat gering zu halten und somit alternative produkte zu finden ist schwierig. 

zu 1.
http://www.rs-components.at/cgi-bin...mhdkhlkdcefeceeldgkidhgf.0&cacheID=atnetscape

zu 2.

http://www.automation.siemens.com/cd/is_schalten/html_00/schalt_halbleiterrelais_1ph_225.htm

zu 3.
du brauchst für jeden raum einen pt100 und ein regelventil oder wegeventil zur vorlauf regelung der heizkörper (je nach dem wie du es programmieren willst) 

fb58 als multiinstanz für die regelung jedes einzelnen raumes

zu 4.
ist verständlich, wenn keine funktionen bei netzausfall benötigt werden.

zu 5.
da gibts soviele verschiedene möglichkeiten wie man was verwendet....
da musst du dir selber den mittelweg an kosten und aufwand ausrechnen.

grüsse


----------



## funkdoc (4 November 2007)

die hab ich grad gefunden

http://cgi.ebay.at/SIEMENS-Simatic-...ryZ78704QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MacDeath (5 November 2007)

danke die hab ich auch schon in betracht gezogen


----------



## edison (9 März 2008)

Hallo Ihr 2, was macht die Visualisierung?
bei mir läuft ProTool mit VNC - damit bin ich nicht wirklich glücklich


----------



## MacDeath (10 März 2008)

VNC ist eigentlich super, aber das problem ist, dass alle die auf die visu zugreifen 1. um die maus "kämpfen" (sich die visu parktisch teilen müssen), 2. der eine nie was unabhängig von anderen machen kann und 3. auch über 100MBit LAN eine leichte bild aufbau verzögerung vorhanden ist. 
deswegen habe ich mich für die variante "simatic runtime auf jedem rechner" entschieden, die jeweils direkt auf eine 317-2DP/PN (bischen übertrieben ne 315er hätte es auch getan) per TCP/IP zugreifen. 
vorteile: jder kann unabhängig von einander beobachten, steuern und keine bildaufbauproblme. wie weit ich das aus reitzen kann weiß ich nicht mit 3 rechner hab ichs schon ausprobiert. klappt tadellos. nachteil: auch den rechnern reicht es nicht einfach runtime zu installieren, weil er dann nicht die normale netzwerkkarte erkennt. zusätzlich muss NET drauf oder der simatic manager. einzeln hab ich es noch nicht geschafft, in der PG/PC schnittstelle die normale LAN Karte zu wählen ohne den ganzen rest zu installieren. das ist schade, da ich auf den visu rechner ja keine engeneering software brauche. der einzelne treiber damit er die LAN karte in die PG/PC schnittstelle einbindet sind entweder gut verscheckt oder lassen sich nicht einzeln installieren . schade.

PS: einer der 3 rechner ist ein lappi. heißt ich renne mit dem lappi durch die bude, keine kabel dran.... habe die visu im vollscreen geöffnet und kann auf die sps zugreigen und steuern....licht, heizung, verbraucher etc. is schon geil
später soll ein rack rechner in den keller und ein touchscreen 19" (ca. 500euronen bei ebay) in die wohnzimmer wand mit bilder rahmen drum. als bildschirmschoner ein bild deiner frau oder kind. tippst du der auf die nase kannste alles wieder schön steuern. *g*


----------



## edison (10 März 2008)

ich habs nicht hinbekommen, über Ethernet mit Protool an meine Vipa Steuerung zu kommen - da fehlt mir Softnet dazu, sonst spielt Protool nicht mit.
Also hab ich jetzt eine Verbindung via CP5611 an die Steuerung, was mir so garnicht gefällt.
Welche Software zur Visualisierung setzt Du ein?
WinCC?
WinCC Flex?


----------



## MacDeath (10 März 2008)

von vipa habe ich keine ahnung -  protool genau so wenig.
ich nehme wincc felx.


----------



## funkdoc (10 März 2008)

also ich setze winccflex07 ein.

der vnc vom smartserver ist eigentlich nur übers internet sinnvoll, wenn man dort(woauchimmer) auf dem lokalen pc kein vnc client hat und man auch dort keine extra programme installieren möchte. man greift also per html-browser auf die vnc schnittstelle zu.

alles was aber innerhalb eines haus- oider firmennetzes ist, sollte ohne VNC auskommen.

du hast also einen ethernet cp?
mit protool kenn ich mich nicht wirklich aus (kaum damit gearbeitet) aber mit winccflex runtime ist das kein problem.

grüsse


----------



## edison (10 März 2008)

Ja, bei mir werkelt eine Vipa zur Heimautomatisierung.
Ein Ethernet CP ist da schon drin, aber nur zur Kommunikation mit PG/OP (aktiv senden kann ich damit nicht) Sollte aber reichen / ist sauschnell

Für WinCC Flex ist dann aber ein neuer Rechner fällig, der 700er war für Protool prima.

Was für Rechner setzt Ihr ein?
Zentraler 19" Server + Clients?
Ein Screenshot der Oberfläche würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## funkdoc (10 März 2008)

hab leider keine ahnung wie viel rechenpower eine winccflex runtime benötigt...sollte aber mit jedem pc wo zumindest widows2000 ordentlich läuft funtkionieren.

hier ein screenshot


----------



## MacDeath (11 März 2008)

also die 319er PN hat ein RJ45 anschluss. bis jetzt kann ich mit jedem rechner aus zugreifen (schwächster: 1,6 GHz 1GB RAM), mit Runtime also von jedem client direkt zugriff - kein server. ein rechner muss nur später im keller immer laufen für die visu in der wohn zimmer wand. das soll mir reichen.


----------



## funkdoc (11 März 2008)

hast du das gleichzeitige zugreifen zweier runtimes auf eine variable (schreiben!) auch schon probiert? wie geht die steuerung damit um?

grüsse


----------



## MacDeath (11 März 2008)

ne habe ich noch nicht wirklich ausprobiert. aber ich denke mal da müssen ja weihnachten und ostern auf einen tag fallen, wenn einer sagt rolladen rauf und der andere runter, licht an /aus oder sollwert heizung setzten. ich galube kaum, dass man so schnell und genau innerhablb von millisek. den selben oder eine entgegengesetzte funktion ausführen kann. ansonsten gilt das recht des letzteren. sagt einer licht an und der andere direkt dahinter aus..dann aus.


----------



## pvbrowser (11 März 2008)

MacDeath schrieb:


> mit mehreren PC und WinCC felx auf meine steuerung 314DP zugreifen um zubeobachten und zu bedienen. da ich aber mit X-rechnern über LAN zugreifen möchte stellt sich mir die frage der günstigsten realisierung



Warum legst Du Dich im Voraus auf WinCC flex fest ?



MacDeath schrieb:


> Ich dachte an einen "HMI-Server" der mit der S7-300 über MPI verbunden ist, da diese ja eh für programieren benutzt wird.  Sprich einen´stinknormalen rechner per MPI dran und per integrierten netzwerkkarte ab zum HUB....



Kein Problem



MacDeath schrieb:


> die einfachste möglichkeit wäe ja jetzt zu sagen: man nehme ein proggi like VNC oder pcAnywhere und loggt sich mit mehreren usern ruhig gleichzeitig ein



Einfache Möglichkeit aber schlechte Lösung.
Eine bessere Lösung wäre ein Server auf den man sich von beliebig vielen Rechnern verbinden kann.
Siehe:
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/doc/manual/de_p41.html
Das genau macht http://pvbrowser.org



MacDeath schrieb:


> 3. Wie müssen dann die clients projektiert werden?



Bei den Clients braucht bei pvbrowser garnichts angefasst zu werden.



MacDeath schrieb:


> sowie zugang von jedem rechner im haus der am LAN ist.



Kein Problem.
Genau für solche Konfigurationen ist pvbrowser ausgelegt.
Du kannst sogar über das Internet auf die Visu zugreifen.
Allerdings sollte die Visu dann weniger dürfen, als wenn Sie im LAN betrieben wird.
Beim Zugriff über Internet besteht zudem die Möglichkeit SSH zu verwenden,
damit kein Unberechtigter Zugriff erhält.


----------



## MacDeath (12 März 2008)

das mit dem pvbrowser sieht mir häftig kompliziert aus. 
habe mich aber schon entschieden: habe ein bisschen in die tasche gegriffen und mir eine 317er 2DP/*PN *gekauft. mit der geh ich an den hub und habe von jedem rechner aus direkten zugriff. is super schnell, im vollbildmodus (möchte ich an manchen stellen so haben) und klappt astrein. soagr mitten lappi - freu. 
warum ich mich für wincc flex entschieden habe? weil es mit der S7 und step7 gut harmoniert und ich damit am besten klarkomme. ob es jetzt die tollste variante ist, lässt sich drüber streiten. die günstigste sicherlich auch nich. aber ich kann das damit realisieren was ich möchte und komm am besten damit aus.


----------

